# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met psychiatrische ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Institut Psychiatrique Charles Borromée

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Institut Psychiatrique Charles Borromée
Rue du Chauchoir 33 
Wez-Welvain


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Institut Psychiatrique Charles Borromée.*

----------

